# Esme's new lamb clip(Finally found a groomer i like!!)



## Camille (Feb 3, 2011)

Hey guys, So i tried the new groomers literally 2 minutes from my house, their called C&H royal dog grooming. their just two girls who own a little grooming place. really fair prices 35$ plus tax for basic wash and clip. It took an extra hour to groom her than they said but it was fine because that extra hour... get this... They took that extra hour to just sit on the floor and get Esme to relax with them(My dog is a VERY timid dog. we've been working on a lot of self confidence stuff but she still is nervous). So the fact that they were willing to do that warms my heart. They also told me that if Ive decided to keep them as my groomers, to come over every so often with her even without an appointment so she can get used to them. 

They did a great job on a lamb clip for her and knew exactly what i meant for lamb clip. and also when I mentioned Miami clip(For the summer). They gushed about how adorable she was especially when she ran to me her little arms extended in joy at my return. 

They got a big tip and are definitely getting a client out of Esme and I. They also paint toenails and add bows to her ears for 5$ extra. Might consider that for special occasions this summer XD. Here are some photos. shes not sporting a PERFECT lamb as i kind of ruined her topknot and a few other spots when i tried clipping her myself and my razor broke lol. but we will be growing out her topknot into a proper one. 

Her upfront face photos don't really show how cute she is. she wouldn't stop rolling around lol. She does this when shes with a fresh clip, she rolls all over the bed XD


----------



## babysdaddy (Feb 6, 2011)

I like her coloring and the cut. My little guy rolls around after a bath and snorts like a pig, lol.


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Esme looks so pretty! That is wonderful that you found a groomer that you are happy with. And, it's an extra special "bonus" that they treated her so well, and really went out of their way to make her comfortable!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

So nice to read about a positive grooming experience! Esme looks great. (I love her name, too!)


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

It sounds as if this is a business that really deserves to succeed - and what a bonus to have them so close to you. She looks so pretty.


----------



## Camille (Feb 3, 2011)

Their deffinetly amazing. I want my groomer to be able to do a good job on esme but even more important to me is that i want their priority to be making this the most positive experience possible with my dog. She is timid enough as it is without having her traumatized lol. 

im seeing a big improvement in her though. Im starting to take her out to our park(Its not a dog park just a regular one, its encased in a wall of snow right now eccept for two exits) and drop the leash and let her run and play in the snow. she got to sniff some people and dogs today and she did so well. anytime i told her to come she wouldn't even hesitate to run to me, even with another dog in sight. She loved chasing snowballs. The only downside was that i had to blowdry her once i got home lol. But shes even getting really good with that. I always end it with her meal.


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

Do you have any more photos of her face? I am wondering what they used on her face because while it looks fairly short, it doesn't appear to be as short as the face on lots of poodles. I don't like shaved faces. I think in the summer I would be happy to have Lucy's face just like Esme's.

Can you tell me what they did her face with?


----------



## Camille (Feb 3, 2011)

Purley said:


> Do you have any more photos of her face? I am wondering what they used on her face because while it looks fairly short, it doesn't appear to be as short as the face on lots of poodles. I don't like shaved faces. I think in the summer I would be happy to have Lucy's face just like Esme's.
> 
> Can you tell me what they did her face with?


I dont know what they used but her nose is shaved very close to the skin. Next time i bring her in i can ask them.


----------

